# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGQ_2_05SD released.LG E410,E410B,E410f,E410g,E410i,E411g and E435k added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGQ_2_05SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG E410,E410B,E410f,E410g,E410i,E411g and E435k.

----------

